# Grafikkartenwechsel?



## blitzmax (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

da in nächster Zeit, Spiele wie Assassins Creed Unity, GTA V, Project Cars etc. realesed werden.
Habe ich überlegt ob ich denn meine Grafikkarte wechseln soll.

Zur Zeit ist eine GTX 660 TOP Edition von Asus verbaut.
Mein  Budget liegt bei max. 200€
Die alte Karte soll dann berkauft werden. )

Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

MfG blitzmax


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2014)

Also, für 180-200€ bekommst Du schon eine AMD R9 280. Selbst die AMD R9 270X wäre schon ca 25% schneller als Deine GTX 660. Die 270X ist zwar etwas schwächer also die R9 280, aber dafür kostet die nochmal 20-30€ weniger. Auf Seiten von Nvidia wäre die GTX 760 ca. gleichstark wie die R9 270X, aber die kostet mit einem Preis ab 190€ sogar etwas mehr als eine R9 280 und ist daher nicht zu empfehlen.

Leider kenn ich von der AMD R9 280 keine genauen Tests, aber die größere Schwester, die R9 280X, ist schon wieder 25% schneller als die R9 270X oder GTX 760. Vielleicht liegt die R9 280 nur 10% über der R9 270X oder GTX 760, vlt. aber sogar 20%, aber für 200€ wäre das auf jeden Fall die beste Karte fürs Geld.

zB Caseking.de   oder 61782 - 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 oder MSI R9 280 GAMING 3G, Grafikkarte Retail 

Du müsstest nur vorsichthaber nachsehen: wieviel Platz ist vom Ende Deiner GTX 660 nach vorne? Also: wieviel Länger dürfte eine Grafikkarte sein, bevor sie vorne beim Gehäuse mit dem Festplattenbereich in Konflikt käme? bzw. kennst Du das Gehäusemodell, das du benutzt?


----------



## blitzmax (18. Juni 2014)

Alles klar, die R9 270X hatte ich auch im Blick 
Ehm ich hab ein Zalman Z9 Gehäuse 
Da ist eigentlich genügend Platz nach vorn. 
Mein Netzteil reicht für die R9 270X aus, dass habe ich bei be quiet schon nachgeschaut 

Danke nochmal


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2014)

Wenn Du 200€ ausgeben kannst, würd ich aber schon über R9 280 nachdenken.  Und beim Zalman Z9: ich hab da was von "Grafikkarten bis 29cm" gefunden, da muss man bei MANCHEN Modellen aufpassen. Aber ich glaub selbst die R9 280 sind an sich maximal 28cm lang, die Sapphire und die MSI sind zB knappe 27cm lang


----------



## blitzmax (18. Juni 2014)

Ja, ich weiß schon, von der Größe her mein ich.
Okay, danke für deinw Hilfe


----------



## svd (19. Juni 2014)

Ich sehe die GTX660 und die R9 270X in der gleichen Leistungsklasse. Meiner Meinung nach wäre es demnach kein Up- sondern höchstens Sidegrade, 
zumal du mit der Top auch ein ziemlich schnelles Modell hast.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall gleich mindestens zu einer R9 280X greifen, wenn du die 660 (die dreistellig weggeht) eh verkaufen willst.


----------



## blitzmax (19. Juni 2014)

Okay, alles klar, danke für den Hinweis. 
Sie geht auf jeden Fall dreistellig weg :3


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2014)

Naja, die R9 270X ist in Tests schon 20-30% schneller, wäre also durchaus ein Upgrade und nicht nur ein "Sidegrade" - von nem Sidegrad würde man sprechen, wenn er eine GTX 660 Ti hätte, oder wenn man nur die R9 270 ohne X nehmen würde - dann wären es nur jeweils um die 10-15% Leistungsplus.

Die Frage ist eher, ob sich +25% für soundsoviel Euro lohnen oder ob man nicht doch nochmal 30€ drauflegt für NOCH mehr Plus - das muss man halt selber abwägen    aber dreistellig für ne GTX 660 ist schon gut, da musst ja nicht mehr viel drauflegen.


----------



## blitzmax (19. Juni 2014)

Okay 
Das mit der R9 280 klingt ja gut.
Aber reicht mein be quiet L8 430W CM Netzteil?
Von den Anschlüssen her schon. 
Von der Leistung auch?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2014)

Also, das hat ja 1x8 Pin + 1x6 Pin, und das wäre genau das, was eine R9 280 braucht. Normalerweise ist es bei den guten BeQuiet so: wenn es die passenden PCIe-Stecker hat und man nicht grad eine Stromfresser-CPU und ein halbes Dutzend Festplatten hat, dann reicht das für jede Grafikkarte, die nicht mehr als eben diese PCIe-Stecker benötigt. Aber es KÖNNTE knapp werden - wenn es schlecht läuft, müsstest Du halt die Karte zurücksenden und doch nur eine 270x nehmen. Ich glaube es aber nicht, dass es scheitert.

Denn Ein PC mit nem Core i5 und einer Karte wie der R9 280, die maximal nur für sich ca 200W zieht, verbraucht halt bei Volllast ca 300W, maximal vlt. 330-340W. Und die Watt sind bei den Be Quiet L8 sind sehr ausgewogenen verteilt, das sollten 430W also an sich gut reichen.

Die sogar übertaktete Sapphire R9 280 zB Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  verbraucht maximal 180W, siehe auch hier Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X im Test - Leistungsaufnahme: Idle – Spiele – Volllast (Seite 15) - HT4U.net    und hier Test: Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC im Test - Hardware-Mag  wurde der gesamte PC getestet, da steckt ein Core i7-3780X und ne SSD + eine Festplatte + 2 DVD-Laufwerke drin, und es sind nur ca 270W bei voller Last.


Es ist halt so: man nimmt lieber immer ein gutes Stück mehr Watt beim Netzteil, als der PC maximal  braucht, da die Watt sich bei nem Netzteil auf mehrere Sektoren  verteilen und jeder ein eigenes Maximum hat - wenn also ZB bei 12V  maximal 240W verfügbar sind und der PC aber 250W braucht, geht es nicht,  obwohl im 3,3V-Sektor vlt noch 100W "übrig" sind. Daher nimmt man  vorsichtshalber zB 450W-Markennetzteile für nen PC, der bis zu 350W  verbraucht, und bei nem Billig-Netzteil würde man sogar 550-600W nehmen,  weil die Werte da oft mies verteilt sind und auch gern Wattzahlen  genannt werden, die nur theoretisch, aber nicht stabil auf Dauer  erreicht werden. Daher erscheinen 430W vielleicht wenig, eben weil viele lieber 500W oder mehr nehmen. Aber mich würde es wundern, wenn das L8-430W nicht reicht.


----------



## blitzmax (19. Juni 2014)

Alles klar okay :3


----------



## blitzmax (20. November 2014)

Also Leute, da in letzter Zeit die neuen Grafikkarten aufgetaucht sind und wie wir erfahren haben AC Unity ein Grafikfresser ist, würde ich gern fragen was ihr nun aktuell für die beste Lösung haltet.

Meine Wahl würde sich zwischen der R 290 und der GTX 970 liegen, ich weiß nur nicht welche von beiden nun direkt besser ist, zum Beispiel in Unity.

Habe gerade diese Benchmarks gefunden: Hardwarefresser Assassin's Creed Unity PC im Benchmark-Test [Special der Woche]

Laut Strominformationen würde die R 290 mit meinem bequiet L8 430W funktionieren, dass Netzteil wäre zu ca. 80 ausgelastet.



LG Max


----------



## Typhalt (20. November 2014)

Also ich habe die r9 290 Gigabyte OC und spiele AC Unity zwischen 50 und 38 FPS. Die 38FPS habe ich aber auch nur bei riesen Menschenmengen. Aber lauft alles flüssig. 
Mit der GTX 970 wirst du einen Tick mehr leistung haben, aber wird nicht all zu viel sein, 

Nur bei dem Netzteil weiß ich nicht, wahrscheinlich sollte es aber reichen ist aber schon Grenzwertig denke ich.


----------



## blitzmax (20. November 2014)

Okay, klingt gut. 

Laut Bequiet Seite,  sollte es gehen


----------



## Typhalt (20. November 2014)

Da hast du also die Qual der Wahl  

Ja dann wird des schon klappen. die sollten es ja wissen


----------



## svd (20. November 2014)

Eine coole Seite hat Unity Benchmarks gemacht. 
Die Werte stammen noch aus der Release Version, du kannst also davon ausgehen, dass Patches die Performance sowieso verbessern werden.

Es kommt auch darauf an, welchen Hersteller du kaufen möchtest.

Die MSI 290 kostet ca. 265€. Ihre 970 Schwester satte 100€ mehr. Für 9fps? Äh, nein danke...

Kaufst du allerdings die günstige 970 von Zotac (ca. 310€), zahlst du einen Aufpreis von 17% für 19% mehr Leistung, erhältst, bei teilnehmenden Shops, sogar
"AC: Unity" als kostenlose Beigabe. Also, *das* kann man durchaus machen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

Die Nvidia braucht halt für ihre Leistung echt sehr wenig Strom, die R9 290 deutlich mehr - aber mit nem Intel Core i5 zusammen verbraucht so ein PC auch mit der R9 290 maximal 350W, da hast Du also mit nem guten BQ 430W genug Puffer. Bei den Modellen gilt an sich: genug PCIe-Stecker vorhanden? Dann reicht es auch dicke 


Wegen der Frage, ob R9 290 oder GTX 970: das hängt vom Modell ab. Es gibt leiser R9 290 auch für 260-270€, bei Nvidia je nach Verfügbarkeit ebenfalls leisere Modelle für 50-60€ mehr. Und wie svd sagt, wäre bei Nvidia wohl das Game dabei - bei AMD gibt es auch so ne Aktion, nur mit anderen Games. Ich glaub zur Zeit würdest Du bei AMD Civilization Beyond Earth dazukommen, und vlt  PLUS noch 3 weitere Games aus der anderen laufenden Aktion http://sites.amd.com/us/promo/never-settle/Pages/never-settle.aspx  bin aber nicht sicher, ob die auch dabei sind


----------



## blitzmax (21. November 2014)

Recht herzlichen !


----------



## blitzmax (22. November 2014)

Kurze Frage noch, wenn man zum Beispiel bei der Never Settle Forever - und Nvidiaaktion die Spiele dazubekommt, dann gibt's die nur als Code und nicht als DVD Version, oder?

Weil ich könnte die Spiele niemals downloaden,  weil wir ein begrenztes Volumen haben und die Spiele ja RIESIG sind!

Weiß das jemand von euch?


----------



## svd (22. November 2014)

Richtig, du bekommst lediglich Codes, um die Spiele später herunterzuladen.

Aber, um ehrlich zu sein, hätten dir DVDs genauso wenig genützt. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass nach der Aktivierung bei Steam (natürlich wo zutreffend)
erstmal (teils riesige) Patches geladen werden müssen, ohne die das Spiel schlicht nicht gestartet wird.

Ja, es ist beschissen, aber eine Tatsache, dass Videospielen heutzutage, ohne ordentliches Breitbandinternet, einfach keinen Spaß macht.
Das gilt ja sogar für die aktuelle Konsolengeneration.


----------



## blitzmax (22. November 2014)

Aber auf den DVD ist wenigstens erstmal der größte Teil drauf, mal 2GB fürn Update ist ja okay ^^

Und wenn man in nem kleinem Kaff mit nur LTE als Internetverbindung lebt, gestaltet sich das alles schwieriger als gedacht  -.-


----------



## blitzmax (27. November 2014)

Also, die R290 soll es demnächst werden.
Ich frage mich nur welche, ich fände ja die Gigabyteversion sehr ansprechend,  da diese mit ihren 3 Lüftern auch nicht all zu laut ist und gut gekühlt wird, nur leider ist diese ganze 4mm zu groß 
Notfallshalber würde ich auch die Feile dafür in die Hand nehmen 

Vorschläge gefragt, bitte 

MfG blitzmax


----------



## Typhalt (27. November 2014)

Also das ist ärgerlich, weil die so schön hoch getaktet ist und auch gut leise unter last ^^
Mit der MSI kannst auch devinitiv nichts falsch machen, die sollte auch einige Zentimeter kürzer sein 4096MB MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


EDIT: 18mm ist die MSI kürzer


----------



## blitzmax (27. November 2014)

Alles klar,  danke dir ^^
Ich werde mal sehen was ich mach, ob ich die Feile ansetz oder die kürzere Version nehm


----------

